# 15 Year Old Starting Bodybuilding: Advice Please



## BulkingTeen (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll just start with a basic introduction...

Well i'm around 131lbs, 5' 10", and to be totally honest, rather skinny, but have more muscle than people my age, due to all the sports I endure in.

I'll admit in the past I pretty much ate, rubbish. But luckily never put weight on, most likely due to the amount of exercise I take part in... However, I am now starting a bulk, which is most likely needed in my case, by eating around 2500 calories a day whilst also having a fairly high carbs intake.

However the biggest problem is, i cannot get a GYM membership yet for a numerous amount of reasons, unfortunately... So I am stuck at home with a set of Dumbbells and a Home GYM. In a few months time I hope to invest in an essential Barbell and Bench once i get the money.

The Workout:

*Biceps*

Standing Dumbbell Curls: 3 x 6-10

Hammer Curls: 3 x 6-10

Concentration Curls: 3 x 6-10

*Back*

Lat Pulldowns: 3 x 6-10

Pull ups: 3 x Till failure

Dumbbell Shrugs: 3 x 15

*Triceps*

Machine Bench Press: 3 x 6-10

Dumbbell Overhead Extensions: 3 x 6-10

Pullbacks: 3 x 6-10

*Legs*

Lunges: 5 x 8-11

Leg Extenstions: 5 x 8-11

*Chest*

Machine Butterfly Press: 3 x 6-10

Push Ups: 3 x Till Failure

*Shoulders*

Seated Shoulder Presses: 3x 6-10

Lateral Raises: 3x 6-10

Front Raises: 3x 6-10

Thanks for reading, I hope you could give me feedback on this, with tips and ways to improve. All the best. Ryan.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why no gym's buddy?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

First of all, welcome.

I started around your age, and you've done the right thing by joining up here i've learnt so much over time, im now 17 and starting to see brilliant progress.

I was like you, skinny boy, found it hard to put weight on.

Basically, just eat. Eat lots, and lots. It's hard at first, but you start to get used to it and you will feel hungry more often as your body cries for nutrients.

Your routine looks decent, apart from you're not doing anything for chest? You don't want to create an imbalance between your back and chest that could lead to problems.

Also i noticed you name the amount of reps, yet on pull ups it says till failure. Pretty much all your exercises should be done till failure to insure maximum muscle 'damage'.

lastly do you have any pictures of your current state? It's always good to track progress through pictures and they'll be great to look back on when you're huge 

Hope that helps a bit and good luck


----------



## BulkingTeen (Jan 14, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> why no gym's buddy?


For the following reasons, mate:

.I am only 15 and my local GYM is limited to 17+ (Not sure for the reason)

.Cash income to pay for the membership (This will most likely be ruled out in the coming months)

.Parents would rather have me workout at home than the GYM

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> why no gym's buddy?


Maybe he is too young to join his local gym?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

It will more than likely be for insurance reasons


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> why no gym's buddy?


I guess due to age?

Workout needs some tweeks, just as Barker has said above eat eat eat. I was like you too when i was a teenanger, found it very hard to gain weight, ate and just crapped it all out to be honest. no effect what so ever. But slowly over the years my body grew to loving food and storing it, part of your metabolism slowing down really.

So for now just try and get all good sources of lean meats and carbs etc into you and see if you can put on weight.

I would say at your age i wouldnt lift extremely heavy. Try to get into shape, i apriciate totally you want to work out and put on size. Look up hypotrophy training style (size) try and understand the weight, reps ratio etc for size building. Try and stay away from really heavy weight for 4-6 reps for a year or so untill you get a bit older.

Aim for 12 reps, about 4 sets per excercise and go fill you cant lift anymore.

Have a look around the diet section to get a idea of what a good daily intake of food looks like.

Good luck and welcome to UKM.


----------



## BulkingTeen (Jan 14, 2011)

Barker said:


> First of all, welcome.
> 
> I started around your age, and you've done the right thing by joining up here i've learnt so much over time, im now 17 and starting to see brilliant progress.
> 
> ...


Wow, first of all thank you for the detailed reply and your interest in this topic. Very much appreciated.

I will take up on your advice, and i will eat, eat and do more eating, so i feel full most of the time. 

Sorry about that, I have added my chest workout on now, I just relised.

To do with the rep ranges, with my rep range of "6-10" I find it great, as because what you said "all your exercises should be done till failure", towards the 6th rep is where i start to struggle and my failure zone is often in the middle of 6-10 reps, so i tend to keep 6-10 as my rep range. I perform my exercises slow and with good form as i heard this helps, so I tend to stop when my form is lacking as my muscles can no longer cope with the weight.

I will upload a picture later on 

Yet again, thanks for your details reply. All the best.


----------



## BulkingTeen (Jan 14, 2011)

Any more advice people? Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i only skimmed through your post mate and 1 thing did stand out that your doing 3 exercises for your biceps and only 2 for your lower body (legs).

Your biceps are a tiny muscle compared to your legs, when training your lower body you have, quads, hamstrings, calves and your glutes and your only doing 2 exercises for them muscles. you could change your leg workout to some dumbbell SLDL






DB squats






Then do your lunges.

Hope this helps


----------



## BulkingTeen (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks you Kingy, I have just realised how stupid of me that was, in a way I was practically neglecting my legs... I will take what you have said and implement it into my routines... Could you possibly give me a hand on making a split out of the workouts I have posted?

Thank You Very Much.


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

BulkingTeen said:


> Thanks you Kingy, I have just realised how stupid of me that was, in a way I was practically neglecting my legs... I will take what you have said and implement it into my routines... Could you possibly give me a hand on making a split out of the workouts I have posted?
> 
> Thank You Very Much.


no problem mate, glad to help. most people do neglect there legs when they start out, i did lol but training your legs will actuall help your whole body grow buy helping increase testosterone but seeing as your 15 i bet your test levels are raging lol.

As for your work out i would read up on madcows 5x5 or starting strength by mark ripptoe that will give you a good base and you should be able to use your DB's for most exercises.

Im not 100% sure but i dont think heavy lifting at your age is advised so if i was you id have a look on google and check as you dont want to injure your self


----------

